# Forsaking the Assembly - Hurts body of Christ



## Romans922 (Oct 10, 2008)

How does forsaking the assemblying together of an individual affect/hurt the rest of the body of Christ?


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know... I've been given to believe that my presence/membership isn't necessary to the rest of the church, but it is necessary for the strengthening of an individual's faith.

Margaret


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2008)

Every member of the body of Christ is precious. Each of us has gifts, talents, and ways of contributing to the brethren around them. Shall we deprive the larger body to be alone? And who is the Church to minister to, if not *you*? We all need each other, no man, and no church, is an island. 

*1 Cor. 12*

14 For the body is not one member, but many.
15 If the foot shall say, Because I am not the hand, I am not of the body; is it therefore not of the body?
16 And if the ear shall say, Because I am not the eye, I am not of the body; is it therefore not of the body?
17 If the whole body were an eye, where were the hearing? If the whole were hearing, where were the smelling?
18 But now hath God set the members every one of them in the body, as it hath pleased him.
19 And if they were all one member, where were the body?
20 But now are they many members, yet but one body.
21 And the eye cannot say unto the hand, I have no need of thee: nor again the head to the feet, I have no need of you.
22 Nay, much more those members of the body, which seem to be more feeble, are necessary:
23 And those members of the body, which we think to be less honourable, upon these we bestow more abundant honour; and our uncomely parts have more abundant comeliness.
24 For our comely parts have no need: but God hath tempered the body together, having given more abundant honour to that part which lacked:
25 That there should be no schism in the body; but that the members should have the same care one for another.
26 And whether one member suffer, all the members suffer with it; or one member be honoured, all the members rejoice with it.
27 Now ye are the body of Christ, and members in particular.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for helping me weak brain.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 10, 2008)

Hebrews 10


> 22Let us draw near with a true heart in full assurance of faith, having our hearts sprinkled from an evil conscience, and our bodies washed with pure water.
> 
> 23Let us hold fast the profession of our faith without wavering; (for he is faithful that promised)
> 
> ...


If we're going to lose somebody then we better not let them go down without them being pried from our fingers. We are to care for one another in a way where we want to provoke them to carry on and be provoked by them to carry on. Nobody is dispensible in the Church. Nobody is someone we can afford to leave behind because we think they're reprobate. 

We beg. We plead. We remind of Christ and His work.

Because we need the same kind of effort to keep us.

The doctrine of perseverance includes a _means_ to an end. Yes, Christ keeps us but He keeps us by the means of other Christians who are called to care that we be kept.


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 10, 2008)

Having had the soles of a couple of ministers' boots applied to my embroidered back pockets (one for politely defending the KJV on a couple of occasions, the other for another matter, not of my making), *wow *-- _is it ever gratifying_ to read, Rich, that "the norm" is "(i)f we're going to lose somebody then we better not let them go down without them being pried from our fingers...!"

I'm blown away by that thought. Will need some _time_ with it.

*Thank you,* and God bless you, and all of you here...

Margaret


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 10, 2008)

The most relevant passages have already been quoted. In relation to that, I would suggest that each body has been knitted together by God's providence -- we are truly missing out when someone does not attend. The rest of the church is also a primary means God uses to show us grace and mercy to meet our needs here on earth; and to work through us to show grace and mercy to others in the church. As we bear with each other in our less-than-perfect state, our sin becomes apparent and can be dealt with accordingly (and we see how others work through similar issues).


----------

